
How a nation of junkies went cold turkey - rosser
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/113051/georgias-war-drugs-how-its-subutex-addiction-ended#
======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695781>

